# New Soap Cutter



## ikindred (Jan 8, 2013)

I finally broke down and ordered a soap cutter and boy am I in love with it.  I didn't want to spend the money for a tank because I am new to soap cutting.  For the past three years, I have been using a mold that makes 18 bars at a time so I don't have to cut the soaps as the dividers do all the work for me.  

I wanted something similar to the tank without the price and I got it!!  

http://www.etsy.com/listing/100417445/mod-2-solid-oak-baltic-birch-hdpe-soap


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## danahuff (Jan 8, 2013)

I was looking at that very cutter the other day. Let us know what you think of it as you continue to use it! I'd be interested to know how best to maintain it.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a soap cutter that holds a 10" log of soap that I never use, I prefer my fluted hand cutter.  I just like the way it looks.


----------



## ikindred (Jan 8, 2013)

I have tried to cut the soaps myself but they are crooked and not as appealing to me.  I used the cutter the other night and it worked perfectly.  what is a fluted hand cutter?


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

I want a single wire cheesecutter.  I have been searching for one that is big enough.  Most of the ones I have seen are for cutting a tiny little bar of crackerbarrel cheese.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 9, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I want a single wire cheesecutter.  I have been searching for one that is big enough.  Most of the ones I have seen are for cutting a tiny little bar of crackerbarrel cheese.



Why not try a guitar string?  I've cut a cake with dental floss before, and I am thinking that guitar sting might work the same


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 9, 2013)

Well they do make a cheese cutter that is a stainless wire with wooden handles on each end......I did think about it for a few minutes.


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link I bought the guillotine one as it fit my needs better.  I do make salt soap and very hard soap.  Will probably later buy the other too.


----------



## lsg (Jan 21, 2013)

I order one from Bud and got it the other day.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## ikindred (Jan 22, 2013)

You will love it!!  I have now cut 4 loaves with mine and I love it.:-D


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 22, 2013)

Ive cut over 26 batches of soap with that very same cutter! I really like it, all my bars are uniform in shape now and weigh the same. (almost). Ive noticed that the wires need to be tightened after each use and be sure to clean them off too before slicing into another loaf. The hardened reidue can make scratches on your soap as you drag it through. A HUGE TIP: I leaned this on the hard way... If you have oatmeal sprinkled on TOP or any other kinds of sprinkles that are not made of soap, turn the loaf sideways and cut it that way. Otherwise, the oatmeal pieces will be pulled through your soap and leave heavy scratches. I was so bummed after cutting into my vanilla chai soap with sprinkled oats on top. I got some nasty looking scratches.


----------



## twinmom (Feb 16, 2013)

I also ordered this cutter from Bud, fabulous!!!  So glad I spent the money!!  Makes cutting so much easier and uniform.


----------



## ikindred (Feb 17, 2013)

lsg said:


> I order one from Bud and got it the other day.  Can't wait to try it.



You are going to love it.  I have now cut about 10 loaves and I love it!!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 6, 2013)

Just bought the pricier one from Bud. 
My OCD was already kicking on with a few bars so need clean cuts!
Thanks! Tired of looking at eBay and sites for a good one. Glad to have recommendations here.


----------

